# New Shop Opening in Surbiton



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello All 
Thought I would introduce Reptile Kingdon to the main herping community. 
Being involved in Reptiles since we were 7 it was only natural for me and Ryan to open our own shop. We both ran Fulham Pest Centre at a very early age, worked for London Zoo (under Mr Ball's Reign) and worked for Palmers (the worlds oldest pet shop!). We have bred snakes and lizards for over 20 years. We particulary like the Royal Morphs, Phelsumas, BRB and Chameleons.
We have had a break from the retail industry for some 10 years and my word has the industry changed!!! 
We decided that we wanted to open a shop that appeals to everyone. We want to welcome all ages and all abilities- particulary children as they are tomorrows collectors and experts. We visited every shop we could in the South East and listed all their strong points. We concluded that a good Reptile shop must provide healthy well kept stock, quality food and everything you could need under one roof!
We are particulary impressed with Surrey Pet Supplies as they stock everything by all the major brands.
So, our shop is going to do all the above and a little more.
Our livestock will be made up of 90% captive bred and all animals will be kept in optimum conditions.
We have partnerships with both large and small scale breeders who's animals are A1 in every way- the animals we sell would be animals we would buy ourselves.
We have a planned program to sell female base ball python morphs at 1.5kg. These animals are being kept and fed and we do not plan to breed these so that they come to you in the best conditions possible.
The shop has been transformed into a herps dream- we was recently visited by a rep from a major supplier who discribed it as "contempory" (not a word associated to the industry!!). 
The shop is extremely spacious and we plan to keep it very clean. Our large projector which will constantly play podcasts, adverts, DVD's and programs on our favorite subjects. Interactive days in association with the Childrens Craft Shop directly situated next door will enable up and close encounters with some of our more tame animals. 
Spiders, Amphibians, Stick Insects and Shelled Exotics will be available in a variety of species. 
The interest is overwhelming and very encouraging!
Everyone's welcome and hope to see you all there in October!
Reptile Kingdom is located at 122 Ewell Rod, Surbiton, KT6 6HA due to open on the first week October.


----------



## D'elyzium (Oct 24, 2008)

Sounds fantastic! I am just in Morden so I'll definitely come by as soon as it opens! Keep us updated on the exact date of opening and we'll see you there! :no1:


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

You're around the corner! I will let you know the date closer the time. We've hopefully got John Terry doing the official opening! If your breeding please have a word with me or Ryan when you come in.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Good luck.

Any plans to keep something a little different?


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes we do. We want to provide all the regular stuff and if and when we find the more unusual stuff we won't be afraid to put it on the shop floor. We have over 50 viviriums spread over 1700 square feet. 
Is there something your particulary after or would like to see?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

It could be a new local for me too...

Do you have a facebook page or twitter, or any other websites/links for that matter?


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

wooohooo! after surrey reptiles and aquatics closed i was a bit upset  but that has really cheered me up! 

where about in surbiton are you? you may have a regular customer in me if your prices are right, surbiton is only a 5 min drive from me! 

oo and im breeding my chuckwalla iguanas next year....you may be interested in the future lol.


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello 
We're currently in the process of building a website. Please PM if there's anything I can help you with and I'll proved my email address.


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

lovemysnakes said:


> wooohooo! after surrey reptiles and aquatics closed i was a bit upset  but that has really cheered me up!
> 
> where about in surbiton are you? you may have a regular customer in me if your prices are right, surbiton is only a 5 min drive from me!
> 
> oo and im breeding my chuckwalla iguanas next year....you may be interested in the future lol.


We're at 122 Ewell Road, Surbiton, KT6 6HA. We're going to try our hardest to keep our priciest as low as possible. Please come down we welcome everyone. Chuchwallas are cool and we could be very interested.


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

just post your open day and ill be there! soo close to me i could walk it! lol.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Good luck! It's nice to hear there is going to be another shop in the area. I will be in at some point to have a look around. I wish you all the best for the future.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

i walked past the other day... i'll visit when you open.

all the best
L


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the PMs! We have just hatched some royals and they all seem very Healthy! 
Yesterday saw us putting down the last floor tiles and painting the back room. We have another delivery of vivariums due in a week and we're currently setting up our main displays.
There's a buzz around the area and everyone seems excited (even those that can't understand that we all keep reptiles as pets!).
Thanks again and I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

*shop opening*

It does sound all so very exciting! 
I'm really looking forward to coming in. I'm looking for a male mbk, striped cali king and a striped garter. 
Would be awesome if you could get live plants in too.


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

Live plants are something we are looking into supplying. They can really set off a vivarium. A cool vivarium can really set off a room and can out feature a TV!! We love live plants with the phelsuma's as they really appreciate the extra foliage. It's nice to have to look for your animals in a more natural environment.


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

*Omg!!*

The progression in the shop is coming on. Wow, wait until you see what we've done................! There is no other shop in the country that looks the sMe! And the projector is going to catch on- guys remember where you heard it first Reptile Kingdom!!!!


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

your really building up the hype! im getting far too excited about a reptile shop! lol. 
im taking a trip to croydon and crystal palace next week so have something fresh in my memory for comparison  hehe


----------



## LittlestarRed (Sep 8, 2011)

Looking forward you opening! :2thumb: I'm in Epsom ,so not too far away!


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

theres more people in this area than i originally thought kept reptiles, always good to know


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

lovemysnakes said:


> theres more people in this area than i originally thought kept reptiles, always good to know


You should see how many people have been banging on our door asking WHEN we're opening? It's encouraging to see all age groups some of whom have managed to poke there heads!


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

one month to go and counting


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

Choosing the right animals is imperative in our pre planned operations. Ensuring that we cater for all tastes and requirements is of particular interest to me and Ryan. We are firm believers in providing quality animals and quality service. No animal will be on sale that isn't in tip top condition. Optimum conditions are being prepared for our stock to ensure that our quality standards and goals are kept from day one.
Photo Update Over Due!!!!!!!
Regards Terry and Ryan


----------



## LittlestarRed (Sep 8, 2011)

Just one quick question, I know that Ewell Road doesn't have much in the way of parking spaces. I was just wondering if there were any good side roads to park on when you open?

(Yes I am planning my first visit to your shop already even though I know I have a month to wait! hahaha!)


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

LittlestarRed said:


> Just one quick question, I know that Ewell Road doesn't have much in the way of parking spaces. I was just wondering if there were any good side roads to park on when you open?
> 
> (Yes I am planning my first visit to your shop already even though I know I have a month to wait! hahaha!)


Lol:lol2:
Wow! This is great! The parking restrictions are fantastic outside the shop!
You can park on the opposite side of Ewell road for free up until 16:00. Best of all you can park right outside the shop from 10:00am FREE of charge until 07:00 the next morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This was an important factor whilst searching for a suitable premises!!!


----------



## LittlestarRed (Sep 8, 2011)

That's really good to know! Thanks for the info! Glad I will have plenty of time to look around without having to move the car! :2thumb:


T.Clark said:


> Lol:lol2:
> Wow! This is great! The parking restrictions are fantastic outside the shop!
> You can park on the opposite side of Ewell road for free up until 16:00. Best of all you can park right outside the shop from 10:00am FREE of charge until 07:00 the next morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> This was an important factor whilst searching for a suitable premises!!!


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

All our lighting units come tomorrow!!!
Sparky's, carpenters and painters finishing up- it's all happening!!!!!
Won't be long!!!!!


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

looking forward to visiting. nothing better than a real exotic reptile shop round the corner from home. 

will you have amphibs and inverts?


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

lovemysnakes said:


> looking forward to visiting. nothing better than a real exotic reptile shop round the corner from home.
> 
> will you have amphibs and inverts?


Sorry! Yes we will. Don't forget we are a new shop and we will slowly build our collection. We have space to really expand even though we have 54 vivs set up already!


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

that is awesome!  the convenience is going to be such a time saver! if im one of the first people in the shop can i get an honorary discount? hehe


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

I was going tonpost some photos but I don't want to spoil the surprise


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

the build up is killing me. hurry up and open already....im tired of driving to surrey pet supplies whenever i need something! lol. 

i need some arkvits bps drops lol. would be great if you could stock a bit of bee pollen too


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah come on people how much longer do we have to wait? Looking forward to coming an having a look.


----------



## LittlestarRed (Sep 8, 2011)

Really getting excited now!! Spreading the word too to some others in need of a good local stockist. They keep asking when you're opening, you're really generating interest! I had no idea how badly we needed a good local rep shop hahaha! :lol2:

Just a thought but have you considered holiday boarding for reps as a service? I know it's early days but I know how happy I would be to have somwhere local that I could trust with looking after my babies (had a bad experience with trusting a family member once!).

C'mon spoil us with updates and maybe even some sneaky pics?


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

i think that next year they are not permitting reptile shops to have a holiday service due to the chances of cross contamination.... you cant quarentine every animal they look after...


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

lovemysnakes said:


> i think that next year they are not permitting reptile shops to have a holiday service due to the chances of cross contamination.... you cant quarentine every animal they look after...


That would be rather far fetch! I'm sure we could work something out because we are able to take in stock from wholesalers and private breeders
We have a designated area for holiday reptiles so fingers crossed!
BHP drops will be on order!
We have finally had all our display vivs fitted out with habistats, extractors and appropriate UV's all set on dual timers. 
Our very own captive bred BRB are now ready to be homed! They have just had there 7th meal! 
Basilisk enclosure is being worked on and should be ready for them by mid week. Babies ready and waiting!
Giant Madagascan Day Geckos breeding so must be happy in their new homes.
Matched up some young unrelated pairs ready to make a beautiful display vivarium.
Young cheeky beardies playing up and willing to be spoiled!
Mountain Horned Dragons ready
Royal Morphs ready to be displayed on 20th!
Cyclops GTP already had offers!!
Proven Leos (various morphs) ready to breed.
Afghan sub-adults 
Just got ALL the young royals feeding now!! 
Tortoises already destructing their new home!!!!
Young Water Dragons look relieved to have some real space!!
Chameleons are so GREEEEEEEEDY!!!!
Blood Pythons are being held so their not acting typically agressive- they look so wicked when their young and chunky!
Hissy Hog noises are now feeding on large pinkies!
Morph eggs in the incubation and the surprises will be welcomed!!!



So much more being settled in! Including some unusual snakes:whistling2:
Official Grand Opening 20th October 14:00. 
Soft opening should be around the 12th!!!!!


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

are you open yet? are you? huh huh huh huh?

are you?

HURRY UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Drama (Sep 27, 2008)

looking forward to this! :2thumb:


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

*boarding facilites*

To be honest the guy I heard it from holds pretty much licence possible and has his own shop- new world exotics. He informed me he has been told no boarding/holiday licences will be issued as there is not sufficient quarantine provided by shops. Even thoughh you have a specific room for this purpose you are still getting snakes from different homes and placing them all in the same room. Contamination is inevitable. 
Plus the stock you get in from wholesalers and farms are likely to have health problems which reduces the risk of contamination. 
I would strongly recommend that you do not use monkfeild nutrition for anything other than their products. my experience with them has be very poor indeed. I have an iguana from them which has signs of mbd, skin bacterial infection, internal fungi and parasites (worms). 

Just passing on information given to me and my experiences. Not a specific thing to your shop, just generally all herp shops. 

I personally would never use holiday boarding services for the obvious reasons though I'm sure you will do your up-most to prevent any problems. 

Really looking forward to the shop opening and will be coming in on the 12th  
it really is going to be great having all the resources of a great herp shop just on my doorstep.

Thanks for choosing surbiton


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

*Sorry about the delay!*

Work work work!
I'll start answering all yesterdays PMS tonight. The response is overwhelming! Just trying to get all the final stages in place and ready!!!!


----------



## LittlestarRed (Sep 8, 2011)

Hope all the preparations are still going well?

It's October now! Any more updates? Looking forward to the 20th!


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

LittlestarRed said:


> Hope all the preparations are still going well?
> 
> It's October now! Any more updates? Looking forward to the 20th!


Yes, you can pop in from the 12th! Shhhh! 
I was going to update with some really cool pictures but I want to leave the wow factor to those that come in the first week or two. Then, well upload photos etc.


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

Everyoneis Welcome!!


----------



## LittlestarRed (Sep 8, 2011)

We'll deffo be there on the 24th! Hubby is a lifelong Chelsea supporter and the kids love their faces painted!!!!


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

Sounds like its going to be the opening of the century! Hopefully going to come along. Would you object to advertising the club in your shop? (See below for Club details) if not can you please contact me for a poster.

Look forward to hearing from you!

Good luck for the big day!


----------



## LittlestarRed (Sep 8, 2011)

Just drove past and thought I'd try to peek in the window, you really are keeping it all secret! Hahaha!


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

All sounds good guys.

Any idea what your opening hours will be?


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

*Opening Hours*



Khaos said:


> All sounds good guys.
> 
> Any idea what your opening hours will be?


The opening hours are as follows;
Tuesday 10:30-18:00
Wendesday 10:30-18:00
Thursday 10:30-19:00 LATE NIGHT
Friday 10:30-18:00
Saturday 10:00-18:00
Sunday to be arranged


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

*Opening very soon!!!!!!*

PLEASE DON'T FORGET OUR SOFT OPENING IN ON TUESDAY 12th OCTOBER!!! THAT'S ONLY FOUR DAYS AWAY!!!!! PLEASE COME AND VISIT US!!! WE WELCOME YOU ALL!!


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

T.Clark said:


> PLEASE DON'T FORGET OUR SOFT OPENING IN ON TUESDAY 12th OCTOBER!!! THAT'S ONLY FOUR DAYS AWAY!!!!! PLEASE COME AND VISIT US!!! WE WELCOME YOU ALL!!


what time? can anyone come?


----------



## LittlestarRed (Sep 8, 2011)

Just to check, The soft opening is shown as being on tuesday the 12th, but the 12th is a wednesday.
So just to clarify could you please let us know, is it tuesday or wednesday for the soft opening?


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

*So SORRY!!!*

It is Wendesday 12th October!!!!
Still so MUCH to do!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittlestarRed (Sep 8, 2011)

OK, Thanks for clarifying!
Good luck getting everything done! Might see you Wednesday! 


T.Clark said:


> It is Wendesday 12th October!!!!
> Still so MUCH to do!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pocktio (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, I am most interested in your shop  Ever since my geckos died I've been craving a pet to fill the void. I've been contemplating and researching getting a novice tarantula. I see the OP mentions you will have them, but will you also sell the means to house them? 

And what species too? I'm hopeful for a greenbottle blue  

Many thanks
Pock


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for all the support! A special thanks to Simon Banes, Nicky Adams, Richard Banes, Samantha Berry and Georgina Hyde. Your ongoing support is greatly appreciated. 
Terry and Ryan


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

This is it! JT is all geared up and actually wants to meet a lizard!


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

Opens in 3 days!!


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

Pocktio said:


> Hi, I am most interested in your shop  Ever since my geckos died I've been craving a pet to fill the void. I've been contemplating and researching getting a novice tarantula. I see the OP mentions you will have them, but will you also sell the means to house them?
> 
> And what species too? I'm hopeful for a greenbottle blue
> 
> ...


We have some roses in!


----------



## lizard-lady99 (Jul 25, 2010)

T.Clark said:


> Opens in 3 days!!


Do you mean tomorrow which is 22nd or Monday which is 3 days time!!!


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

lizard-lady99 said:


> Do you mean tomorrow which is 22nd or Monday which is 3 days time!!!


Sorry!!!!! It's the 24th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10% off for lizard lady for pointing that out!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittlestarRed (Sep 8, 2011)

I was there Today! Shame about JT not being there on time (hope he turned up eventually?) 
We loved the shop! The kids enjoyed having their faces painted and the little rubber toys and sweets were a great touch!
Funny thing was that we came in only needing a matstat and some Rat Fluffs and left with one of your lovely CB11 BRB's! Hubby was so chuffed he didn't even mind that JT didn't show! :lol2:

See you again very soon and good luck now you're formally opened! :2thumb:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Was a very good opening, loved saying hello to the animals! Will be back next week for more food


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Popped in myself on Saturday as I was in Surbiton picking up a viv. Great set-ups for all the animals and a great range. It's the only shop my missus has ever been in where she has commented on how healthy and clean everything looked. I only popped in for a mouse but left with an eye on the pair of dwarf chams by the door. The other half fell in love with them. Not sure what type they were though. Loved the bamboo set up for the geckos. Very stylish.

Keep up the good work!


----------

